# Can I store egg yolks or whites by themselves?



## MSoups (Mar 8, 2016)

There are some recipes I want to try that call for just egg yolks or just egg whites. Can I store either of those parts rather than just dump them? How long would they keep outside the shell?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, you can keep them separate. Many times I've made a recipe calling for just whites, and kept yolks in the fridge to add to omelets and what not.

I would just use them within a few days.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 8, 2016)

If you find you're not going to be able to use the separated raw egg within a few days, you can cook the yolks or whites as you would a scrambled egg, and sprinkle it on a green salad, in a potato salad, or a mix-in with canned tuna for a sandwich...


----------



## creative (Mar 8, 2016)

I rely on a storage chart (gleaned info) since I have lost my sense of smell.

Half an egg, i.e. with half egg yolk and half egg white - 2 days in fridge.

Egg white - 1 week in fridge - 3 months in freezer

Egg yolk (in some water) 3-4 days


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 8, 2016)

That's good to know. I wanted to make a custard once that called for 9 egg yolks and I had no idea what I was going to do with 9 egg whites. Actually, I still don't. Especially since the only eggs I like are scrambled.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2016)

*rr*, I suppose you could freeze the whites in 2-egg portions, then use one of those containers with one whole egg to scramble. A little yolk goes along way if you beat the daylights out of it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 8, 2016)

Freeze the whites.  Use an ice cube  tray, freeze each egg white separately, then pop out and put in a ziplock.  Then they're available for whatever you want later.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 8, 2016)

I met a guy last year who won a bread contest by making challah bread, which requires a lot of yolks. He uses the whites to make angel-food cake.


----------



## creative (Mar 9, 2016)

Making a pavlova is another way of using up eggwhites...if you can stand all that sugar!


----------



## menumaker (Mar 9, 2016)

I do the same as Dawgluver or keep in small plastic containers if i have 2 or 3. Always mark up how many in the box. I guarantee that you will never remember!.   When defrosted at room temp I have often made meringues, souffle mix or mousse with no problems.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 9, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> That's good to know. I wanted to make a custard once that called for 9 egg yolks and I had no idea what I was going to do with 9 egg whites. Actually, I still don't. Especially since the only eggs I like are scrambled.



Make a lemon meringue pie.... mmmmm


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2016)

I've kept open eggs, a large quantity in refrigerator for almost two weeks, more than once. Not separate whites and yolks.


----------



## creative (Mar 9, 2016)

Macaroons, meringues e.g. for Eton Mess, bread glaze, frosting for a cake...


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 10, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Make a lemon meringue pie.... mmmmm



I like lemon pie as long as it's tart, but I really don't like the meringue. I'm not all that crazy about sweet stuff. I'm more of a potato chip type of person than a candy bar type.

So I guess I could freeze the whites and save them - maybe give them to someone else. I just hate wasting food, is all.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2016)

We had a local restaurant years ago that used many, many egg yolks to  make Lobster Newburg.  The egg whites were used to make cakes, basic  white cake, angel food, chiffon etc...

If you have a couple of extra yolks you can usually get away with sneaking them into a recipe in place of one egg, the extra fat in the yolk will give you a richer product.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 11, 2016)

Frozen eggs keep for 1 year.


----------

